# pennzoil ultra 5w30



## EnjoiVDub (Aug 31, 2008)

So i just did an oil change today and i decided to use pennzoil's new Ultra full synth. does anyone have any experience with this stuff yet? im hoping its good, i got some 5w30. supposed to well exceed's GF-5 standards? but if anyone has any input lemmie know. thanks


----------



## saaber2 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: pennzoil ultra 5w30 (EnjoiVDub)*

There are no Used Oil analyses on it yet that I am aware of. Some guys have done virgin oil analyses. It uses large amounts of boron and lower amounts of ZDDP. So it should do a good job at cleaning. Who knows about protection until we get some UOAs. It uses group 3 base oils made from natural gas. Penzoil platinum is a good oil so this in theory should be good too. Note that penzoil platinum 5w40 euro and ultra euro 5w40 appear to be the same oil based on VOAs. So it is possible that "ultra" is just "platinum" but with the "euro" additive package. More data will tell. Please do a $22 UOA on this oil as it would be helpful to know how it performs. Blackstone laboratories is one place to do UOAs.


----------



## EnjoiVDub (Aug 31, 2008)

*Re: pennzoil ultra 5w30 (saaber2)*

never done an oil analysis before.. this should be intersting. lmao


----------



## vliou (Nov 22, 2009)

*Re: pennzoil ultra 5w30 (EnjoiVDub)*

Is it 50200 approved? How's the zinc content in PP? I might run it in my next fill and do a UOA b/c I am seeing some sludgy crap when I shine a flashlight down the oil fill hole (probably since I bought it as a demo car and it was dealer serviced...but I did pick it up at 25000km...). If it has good cleaning properties, I have no problem running it for 2000km, doing a UOA and then going back to GC...


----------



## saaber2 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: pennzoil ultra 5w30 (vliou)*

The 5w40 is 502 approved as I understand. Zinc is low at 700ppm. Volatility is 11% which could be considered on the high side. HTHS is above VW specs at 3.68 cP. 
For cleaning, I would use redline. The ester base stock is said to be one of the best cleaners around. I have personally seen a saab turbo engine torn down at 318k which always had redline and it looked as new inside. I mean zero deposits anywhere. M1 actually does a good job at cleaning also. Redline usually has zinc at around 1400ppm, volatility at 6%, and HTHS at 4.6 cP (for the 5w40).
Here are the penzoil data sheets for 5w40 and 5w30
http://www.pennzoil.com/assets...0.pdf
http://www.pennzoil.com/assets...0.pdf
As a refresher, volatility may be important for valve deposits, ZDDP for protection of the cam follower, and High Temperature High Shear (HTHS) viscosity for the oils resistance to shearing.


_Modified by saaber2 at 1:45 PM 3-28-2010_


----------

